# Acer 1080p Monitor



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Bought one of the 23.6" 1080p widescreen monitors off of newegg for use with my computer and because my apartment's tv is a 20 year old hunk of junk i am thinking about getting a tuner box and running it as my tv. Does anyone have experience with the Kworld and the sabrent tuner boxes? My wall connection is a coax that comes off the apartment buildings analog dish tv that comes with the apartment, so its not HD and therefore i would need a tuner to switch from coax to hdmi/dvi/vga etc.


----------

